# Problem: Installed new CPU fan; Computer shuts off after 2 secs.



## Chrono72090 (Jun 23, 2006)

System Specs:
Win XP
AMD Athlon XP 2200+
MSI Motherboard
1 gig ram
Radeon 9800 pro

Okay, I need a new CPU fan because the blade on my old one was chipped off, so I went to the local Computer store and bought a new one. 

My friend and I got the old stock one off, and after a long struggle which involved unplugging the power supply and vid card, we got the new one on.

Now, when I start up my computer, everything runs fine (including the new fan), but only for about 2 seconds. What could be the problem? Any troubleshooting ideas?

Not sure if this is in the right forum section, so sorry if it isn't.

Thank you.


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi there..

Did you reapply thermal compound to the CPU before putting the new fan/heat sink in?

Also, do you get any strange 'bleeps' when you power on?

Does the system get as far as the POST screen?

Are you able to access BIOS by pressing del or F2 continuously on reboot or do you not get the chance?


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Hey, just a quick question...

When you installed the new CPU fan, did you check the fan direction to make sure that it was blowing air onto the heatsink rather than sucking air away.

It may seem trivial but you would be surprised at how much of a difference this makes in CPU temp, it is a mistake that is often made without even realizing it.

The only other problem i could imagine is that the power supply could have been somehow damaged or installed incorrectly when it was re-installed, causing it to short after a small period of time (which would explain why everything turns off).

This and overheating are the only two things i can imagine that would cause the system to shut down so quickly.


----------



## Chrono72090 (Jun 23, 2006)

I would think the fan is blowing the right way, since it was already attatched to the heatsink and stuff. And it was blowing out air when I checked (for the two seconds it worked  ).

But I got fed up and put in my old heatsink/fan and it works the same. Thought the fan sounds a little louder and it randomly shut down (it used to do that a lot, and I would clean it and it'd stop for a couple months). My friend thinks maybe my power supply (300w) might have been BARELY topped out, and the new fan did the trick? Not so sure that makes sense... :4-dontkno


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

> it was blowing out air when I checked


you need to make sure the fan is blowing down on the cpu
it doesnt matter if it was preinstalled, mistakes are made.



> My friend thinks maybe my power supply (300w) might have been BARELY topped out


this is a possibility, can you borrow a trial power supply?

post back


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

I would put my money on the fact that you did not get the old paste clear off and put on new artic silver. You must remove the old thermal solution (to keep it from having open holes in there) when you take it apart. Then, you must reapply new thermal paste when you put it back together or it will get too hot real quick and shut down Therefore, nickster_uk probably hit the nail on the head with his comment. Did you follow these directions when replacing it??????

http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_...nstructions.htm


----------



## Chrono72090 (Jun 23, 2006)

Thank you so much guys!

I took off the fan/heatsink, reapplied thermal grease like the instructions said to, and it works fine! I hadn't put much on the first time, so that fixed the problem.


----------



## Chrono72090 (Jun 23, 2006)

Okay... well, right after I posted that response, I went an opened iTunes while I had Firefox and AIM open, and my comp shuts down... waited a few minutes, turned computer on, opened itunes, shuts off again. My friend though it might be something with power (which I didn't think would matter) so I unplugged the floppy drive and it still shuts down. I assume this has something to do with the processor overheating... but I'm not sure how since the new fan should be blowing more air than the old one.. My comp used to shut down under stress many times before, but I'd just clean the dust out and it'd be okay. Anything you guys think I could do?


----------



## Chrono72090 (Jun 23, 2006)

ANOTHER update;

I opened up the BIOS with the new fan I bought installed.
The cpu went steadily from about 40c to 52-54c and shut off. Do you guys think this is def. a problem with the cpu overheating? I think what I'll do is install the old fan, see how hot my CPU gets, and if its cooler I'll take back the fan I bought.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

I don't know your motherboard, but do you know (look in the manual) if you can set your shut down to a higher temp? If it is shutting down at 54C, that means that you are shutting down before you have the CPU too hot. There is nothing wrong with running this CPU at that temps and it should not shut down at that temp. See if you can set it up a few degrees, maybe to 60C to 63c or something in that range. I will let any of them run to 63c before I want them to shut down and the factory says they can run (most) to over 70c before it can cause any problems.


----------



## Chrono72090 (Jun 23, 2006)

Well, I went through the Bios (MSI mobo, by the way, not sure of specifics) and I saw nothing about shutting off at a certain CPU temp. I watched my CPU get to around 55-60 and nothing happened, but when i had the newer fan it was at about 52 when it shut off. I can't keep the old fan though, because it's missing a blade and it's VERY LOUD (not sure what's causing this). It still is shutting off though.


----------



## Chrono72090 (Jun 23, 2006)

Okay, this may seem odd, but I read this thread:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=105505

And I decided I'd try putting my new heatsink/fan on the opposite way and it worked. PC has been running without shutdown for a good couple hours! Success!


----------

